# small monitors??



## mitch_hynes (Jan 25, 2013)

are there any other small types of monitors other then Pygmy Mulga monitors, striped tailed monitors, short tailed monitors, rusty desert monitors and storr's monitors?? that would also be good for a first time monitor owner??


----------



## sharky (Jan 25, 2013)

Ackies aka Ridge tails  I wanted one  Darn parents!


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2013)

mitch_hynes said:


> that would also be good for a first time monitor owner??



Storrs or Gillens Monitor, both would be a great first monitor.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 25, 2013)

Theatre not aggressive??


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2013)

From my experience the two I mentioned aren't, my Ackie's however were psycho's though


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 25, 2013)

Some wild ones



V. brevicauda (some dispute this)


V. acanthurus

Both caught same area, same day. Both pussycats, no agro at all.

I'm after one myself. Cant keep wild ones though.

This is the place where I found them a couple of days later after a mob of cattle were yarded there for the night!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 25, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Some wild ones
> 
> V. brevicauda (some dispute this)



I'd go V. primordius on that one Steve...nice little find!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea IV I went through Cogger a few days ago (again) and even though it's a bit north of their range, size and pattern seem to fit brevi.




At the height of the Wet there are 20 to every 100 square meters. Then a massive die off in the Dry. Wont say where or the bad people might go there.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 25, 2013)

Now my head hurts! You've got me looking through my refs; I don't have Cogger's bible, but I'm now going V.storri ocreatus (or primordius). But given how common...ocreatus. Most brevi's are much brighter and less spinous in the nether regions IMO. "spinous"?...see, I've been reading too much already.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 25, 2013)

Which one of the two that you found would you recommend and what are there common names haha


----------



## 007_lizards (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been looking too and I think im going for the gillen - pygmy mulga monitor


----------



## geckodan (Jan 25, 2013)

V. storri ocreatus for my eyes - dorsal scale type rule out primordius, and as per IV, spinous tail rules out brevicauda. They vary dramatically across the range and probably need reassessing too.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 25, 2013)

geckodan said:


> V. storri ocreatus for my eyes - dorsal scale type rule out primordius, and as per IV, spinous tail rules out brevicauda. They vary dramatically across the range and probably need reassessing too.



That would still be a range extension for ocreatus though, wouldn't it? I'm assuming Steve's pic was taken somewhere in Arnhem??


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 25, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> That would still be a range extension for ocreatus though, wouldn't it? I'm assuming Steve's pic was taken somewhere in Arnhem??



Nope, borderline arid/ tropics well south and west of Arnhem.

Mitch, sorry for the thread hijack. Any of the types recommended above would be good. They're not really dangerous.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 25, 2013)

Ditto, applogies Mitch.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha all good

- - - Updated - - -

ok how about this haha which one is cheaper haha


----------



## Chicken (Jan 25, 2013)

mitch_hynes said:


> Haha all good



Mitch both storri and gilleni can be kept in 3ft's. Ackies i'd go 4ft. Its your choice you know the options.

From what i've seen, Ackies are cheapest - storri - gillens.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 28, 2013)

its v.storri like gecko dan said, 100% not a brevicauda


----------

